# Group Rides



## Bianchi Ti (Jun 11, 2002)

I know about the Bus Stop ride in Boulder but are there any fairly fast paced but not insane group rides closer to Denver?


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

303cycling has some info on group rides, although i'm sure there are plenty of great ones not listed on there. i rode with the Louisville Cyclery boys a few times and enjoyed it.

http://303cycling.com/denver-boulder-cycling-group-rides


----------



## Bianchi Ti (Jun 11, 2002)

Yea. I saw those but the information appears to be added in a somewhat ad-hoc way. 

I would like to ride with the ride from Turin Bikes but am unsure if they actually have a ride at a fixed time from there. The 303 Cycling page says 10 AM on Saturdays and Noon on Sundays.

I have seen a couple of posts with positive responses about the Louisville Cyclery rides. I might check it out but hate to put the bike on the car if I could ride from home.


----------



## LatvianRider (Sep 14, 2008)

The Louisville Shop rides are good. If the Feedback Sports fellas show up you can get a real fast group. Generally there are good sized 10-16 groups. ENough to hide if you want or go for glory.


----------

